# Make Your Own G-Shock Dw-6900 Mc-7 Urban Camouflage



## Guest

I'll be honest here; I'm not normally a fan of DW-6900s.

Roger always seems cheery and bright wearing his yellow ones, although I think he carries them off with sheer aplomb rather than necessarily choosing the best model. :beach:

As for that model of G-Shock, there has only ever been one variant which really caught my eye and made me want to own it, and that's the urban camo edition.

















OK so I have a Brazilian Frogman in those colours, but with a current value of over four hundred pounds it's just too valuable (to me) to be worn as a daily beater. So, the DW 6900 in urban camo seems just the thing to go with my urban camo trousers, urban camo ('support our troops') wrist band, urban camo belt, and urban camo underwear

(yes, I'm not joking, and yes my girlfriend wants to take me to a psychiatrist :bangin.

...Now there are only two problems...

*One*: There are none for sale anywhere on evilbay or anyone else that I can find, and...

*Two*: Even though the DW-6900 has vintage heritage, by the time Casio released the urban camo model they had changed the '200M Water Resist' wording and started instead to put 'Water 20Bar Resist', which despite giving them more legal coverage somehow seems less appealing to me.

So, what to do...

Well, it turns out that an ebay seller is knocking out genuine NOS DW-6900 G-Shocks for 38 pounds including postage!










So, having grabbed that at its bargain price, I just have to make it camo.

Now back to the bay...

Turns out a chap in California has this to offer for twenty quid










...and from the same seller, a bezel for fifteen pounds










So, I am just a screwdriver and a visit from the postman away from happiness. 

Just one word of caution though, I'm posting this as a buyer's and NOT a seller's guide. I would NOT condone anyone doing this mod and then attempting to pass off the watch as genuine on ebay or anywhere else. If however you just like urban camo and want a tough and wearable G-Shock for under a hundred pounds, this should be just what the doctor ordered. :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Does the person selling the skins offer colours other than camo?

Later,

William


----------



## Guest

Yes.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I'm looking but the one you got it's gone... still a few other interesting ones and I'll be needing a digital chrono, so maybe it's g time for me...


----------



## Davey P

I've got this one, which is along similar lines but blue & white, and I quite like it:










:thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5

could just buy a white one and dye it youreself reletively easy to do and some amazing results to be had.


----------



## William_Wilson

I had a look. The strap and shell cost more than what I paid retail for the watch. 

Later,

William


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Well, I'm looking but the one you got it's gone... still a few other interesting ones and I'll be needing a digital chrono, so maybe it's g time for me...


Yeah I just noticed that the base watch and bezel are now sold out from those sellers.  However there is at least one more original camo bezel and several more original DW-6900s available on the bay from other sellers for only fractionally more money. Still I'd only go for the 9600 if you want something to take a camo bezel. Otherwise a 5600 is probably more wearable as a daily beater (given that it's smaller and slimmer but just as functional).



Davey P said:


> I've got this one, which is along similar lines but blue & white, and I quite like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Nice in itself, although not for me as it would clash with my urban camo trousers. :schmoll:



jaslfc5 said:


> could just buy a white one and dye it youreself reletively easy to do and some amazing results to be had.


I like your thinking. It would be great to see a step-by-step guide to dying a white band, along with tips on locating places where the materials can be sourced. :read:

I think I might have even seen something like that in another forum once, but if someone could do a guide for RLT users that would be appreciated I'm sure.



William_Wilson said:


> I had a look. The strap and shell cost more than what I paid retail for the watch.


Be that as it may, I still think a G-Shock in urban camo for less than 100 pounds is pretty good.

.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Otherwise a 5600 is probably more wearable as a daily beater (given that it's smaller and slimmer but just as functional).


Yeap,I was looking at the size of the Rescue ones and those things are huge! 50+ by 50+!! And then I end up staring at the Seikos...


----------



## jaslfc5

you can use normal food dye ive read a tutorial somewhere it seemed really easy ,its the masking off to get the pattern right that could be tricky.


----------



## William_Wilson

jaslfc5 said:


> you can use normal food dye ive read a tutorial somewhere it seemed really easy ,its the masking off to get the pattern right that could be tricky.


You should be able to print the pattern on self-adhesive labels and cut out the parts you want to use as a mask. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> You should be able to print the pattern on self-adhesive labels and cut out the parts you want to use as a mask.


Well, this should be interesting also... if you have seen the movie "Shooter":






Caveat!!! Turn down the sound :fear:


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> food dye


And you're sure that wouldn't come off on your clothes?

Btw, made me think of...


----------



## Guest

I wish they'd hurry up and perfect 3D printing so I could get this kind of stuff without having to wait ages for the damned post.


----------



## Defender

Hi guys,

Sorry, I've joined this a bit late, however I seem to remember that there's is a tutorial or at least a reference to dying Casio watch cases and straps on mygshock.com?

I've not done it myself so can't report on it's effectiveness!

ATB.

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Guest

Item 250796735585 on the bay has zero bids and the auction ends in about 15 hours. Starting price 25 pounds plus 12 pounds postage, from Japan (has Fox Fire instead of Illuminatoras it's a Jap model).


----------



## Guest

Watch and bezel have arrived. Strap is still in the post. Might keep this combination though. I think I quite like the urban camo bezel with the black strap.

What do you think guys and gals?


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Watch and bezel have arrived. Strap is still in the post. Might keep this combination though. I think I quite like the urban camo bezel with the black strap.
> 
> What do you think guys and gals?


I agree, I quite like it the way it is. It's not too much camo as it is and at the same time calls your attention to the bezel making it stand out. I would keep it just like that and save the strap for a black or white bezel G somewhere in the future









Nicely done Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

It's a thumbs down from me I'm afraid, now it just looks like an old G-Shock with a mismatched strap. Much better if the strap matches IMHO. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

Well, it turns out that the urban camo strap has some nice black flashes on it, so everyone can be happy.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Well, it turns out that the urban camo strap has some nice black flashes on it, so everyone can be happy.


Me not happy now... me liked better like it was before... me now sad... :cray:


----------



## Guest

Me switch to Man in Matte Black Mudman so you no be sad. :victory:


----------



## mrteatime

cool..............and liking the cufflinks :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Me switch to Man in Matte Black Mudman so you no be sad. :victory:


Ah!! Me love you long time!!!


----------



## Guest

Heads up on another cheap new basic 6900 suitable for camo modding: Item 370293084168

...and I see this guy has another urban camo bezel in stock (and right now a rather interesting black and red camo strap).


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Heads up on another cheap new basic 6900 suitable for camo modding: Item 370293084168
> 
> ...and I see this guy has another urban camo bezel in stock (and right now a rather interesting black and red camo strap).


MF... the guy doesn't ship to Portugal :thumbsdown: ...and Spain is nowhere to be found... it's not in the excluded countries nor the included ones. He probably figures Spain is a province of Mexico...


----------



## Retronaut

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Heads up on another cheap new basic 6900 suitable for camo modding: Item 370293084168g black and red camo strap).


Cost aside - are all 6900 variants (DW / G / GW) all physically the same outer case and strap?



Kutusov said:


> MF... the guy doesn't ship to Portugal :thumbsdown: ...and Spain is nowhere to be found... it's not in the excluded countries nor the included ones. He probably figures Spain is a province of Mexico...


Can't imagine you'd struggle to find someone on here willing to get you one and forward it on if needed?

(Besides, if you mail the seller he might ship to you? At least you aren't in Italy - seen lots of stuff on web about their postal system!







)


----------



## Kutusov

Retronaut said:


> Can't imagine you'd struggle to find someone on here willing to get you one and forward it on if needed?
> 
> (Besides, if you mail the seller he might ship to you? At least you aren't in Italy - seen lots of stuff on web about their postal system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, I might... but ordered something else from the other side of the world (Russia) instead...







(not for this topic though)

Oh, and my notion is that the problem with Italy is not their Postal Service but customs. A lot of things "disappear" at that stage based on an unwritten law of "one for me, one for you". So it's not a problem to buy or sell from Italy within the EU, the problem is getting something there from a non-EU country... at least that's what an Ukrainian seller told me after I've asked him why he shipped everywhere but Italy.


----------



## Retronaut

Retronaut said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads up on another cheap new basic 6900 suitable for camo modding: Item 370293084168g black and red camo strap).
> 
> 
> 
> Cost aside - are all 6900 variants (DW / G / GW) all physically the same outer case and strap?
Click to expand...

Whilst Googling 6900 colour options earlier I stumbled across the answer to my own question so I thought I would post - see another forum here.

Short answer is - DW6900 is physically different to G & GW6900 (G & GW6900 are identical).

I assume this means straps are common, bezels fit either DW or G/GW.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Guest

My old next door neighbour had a dog called Kastor.

edit: your rigorous research and experimentation is much appreciated ...it's just that I'm really drunk right now

back after this important sleep


----------



## shadowninja

You really wear the urban camo trousers? I'd feel a bit self-conscious. I picked up a camo jacket the other day and feel a bit silly wearing it. I just wear it around the house and it certainly does what the maker intended - nobody sees me.


----------



## Retronaut

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> My old next door neighbour had a dog called Kastor.
> 
> edit: your rigorous research and experimentation is much appreciated ...it's just that I'm really drunk right now
> 
> back after this important sleep


LOL! :bad:

btw - Seen these? Another possible addition for your military look 6900's (especially if you had them dlc'd / powder coated / painted)?


----------



## Guest

Lampoonery and watches aside ...there is nothing. Lets get back to lampoonery and watches before the universe swallows us up whole.

edit: Liking the bull bars. From experience I can say that they reduce scratchiness ...no bullbars = no bs. :thumbsup:

2nd edit: Yes I wear (urban) camo trousers. :victory:


----------



## Retronaut

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> From experience I can say that they reduce scratchiness ...no bullbars = no bs. :thumbsup:


Any ideas where to get bullbars for sensible cash?

On a related note - any ideas where I can get a yellow GW6900 for less than Â£110-20?


----------



## Guest

Retronaut said:


> Any ideas where to get bullbars for sensible cash?


I would also like to know this. I bought my ex girlfriend a watch with bullbars after lending her one of my watches to wear to work and getting it back scratched. I have however had no luck tracking down bullbars to fit a 6900. Ebay (for example) is coming up with no hits right now.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Retronaut said:


> Any ideas where to get bullbars for sensible cash?
> 
> On a related note - any ideas where I can get a yellow GW6900 for less than Â£110-20?


The old DW 6630's came with bullbars as standard.....here's a NOS one...










As that watch uses the same case as the newer GW 6900, the bars are interchangeable...I know, I've just tried it.

See....









Your best bet may be to buy on old one complete with bars, and swap them over.

The cheapest place I know of to get the GW6900-9ER (9er is the yellow one) is The Watch Factory...google it, I mustn't put a link up....they haven't got any at the moment...but they will get them back in soon....I paid Â£85 for mine last July.


----------



## Retronaut

Roger the Dodger said:


> See....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best bet may be to buy on old one complete with bars, and swap them over.
> 
> The cheapest place I know of to get the GW6900-9ER (9er is the yellow one) is The Watch Factory...google it, I mustn't put a link up....they haven't got any at the moment...but they will get them back in soon....I paid Â£85 for mine last July.


That looks well nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Retronaut said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> From experience I can say that they reduce scratchiness ...no bullbars = no bs. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas where to get bullbars for sensible cash?
> 
> On a related note - any ideas where I can get a yellow GW6900 for less than Â£110-20?
Click to expand...

I've thrown a few bullbars away because I think they look crap. However, I'll have a look through my spares box later, and if I find one I'll send it to you for nowt.


----------



## Retronaut

Davey P said:


> I've thrown a few bullbars away because I think they look crap. However, I'll have a look through my spares box later, and if I find one I'll send it to you for nowt.


Top man - cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Sorry for getting your hopes up matey, I've looked through my spares box (who am I kidding, I've got more than one box of bits...) and it looks like I have binned 'em all. Gutted!

I stand by my original statement though, and think they look crap anyway 

Here's a gratuitous pic of my yellow DW-6630B to prove my point:










I rest my case, Sir :lol:


----------



## Retronaut

Davey P said:


> Sorry for getting your hopes up matey, I've looked through my spares box (who am I kidding, I've got more than one box of bits...) and it looks like I have binned 'em all. Gutted!
> 
> I stand by my original statement though, and think they look crap anyway
> 
> Here's a gratuitous pic of my yellow DW-6630B to prove my point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case, Sir :lol:


Thanks for looking anyway! :notworthy:


----------



## rutteger

Nice DW-6630, wish I hadn't sold mine on having seen those pics.

Agree the bull bars don't look fantastic. People love 'em though!


----------

